# criminal record



## davidbrahney (Sep 8, 2008)

hi wonder if anyone can help, my friend has a criminal record from nearly ten years ago which gets wiped from the records in england after ten years, will this stop him from getting into oz?. he and his wife have a house to sell with good equity hes a greenkeeper and shes a hairdresser any info much appreciated


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Hi,
always best to fess-up with even spent convictions!

This has been posted before, so there is some info on the site for you to check!!
One of the agents on the site would be good to check with; i have and they were kind and discreet.

Good Luck
J


----------



## BuddysMum (Sep 10, 2008)

I am interested in this too as we are hoping to move over soon. Our only obstacle is elderly parents. Sadly my FIL was wrongfully convicted and imprisoned over 40 years ago.

This is obviously now "spent" but I guess it will come up in the CRB check. It may even be enough to put him off trying to get to OZ which would be a great shame as he is a good, upright citizen and now failing at nearly 80.


----------



## northern mover (May 30, 2008)

Please don't take this the wrong way!

I think a conviction from 40 yrs ago, unless it was murder or child......problems; may not warrent too much attention.
An 80 year old hardly poses a threat, no matter how fit and active they are!

As i said, best thing is to talk to an agent, they are the experts, and have a better handle on these things.

Take Care
J


----------



## BuddysMum (Sep 10, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Please don't take this the wrong way!
> 
> I think a conviction from 40 yrs ago, unless it was murder or child......problems; may not warrent too much attention.
> An 80 year old hardly poses a threat, no matter how fit and active they are!
> ...



Not sure about the potential for taking this the "wrong way"!!!

Thank you for that.

Common sense agrees with you, I just hope bureaucracy does too!


----------



## davidbrahney (Sep 8, 2008)

northern mover said:


> Hi,
> always best to fess-up with even spent convictions!
> 
> This has been posted before, so there is some info on the site for you to check!!
> ...



Many Thanks, Any idea's where i can start looking?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

davidbrahney said:


> Many Thanks, Any idea's where i can start looking?


Hi David, 

If you do a search on this forum (the search icon is above third from the right) and search on something like conviction or criminal record you should find the previous posts.

Regards,
Karen


----------

